# Question for the pros out there



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

As some of you may know, I'm starting my filly under harness. She's doing great and is getting very light in the bridle, she responds to very little aid, she's getting good at her voice commands, and is slowly working on a rock solid woah and backing straight and steady. However, despite my best efforts she will not stop trying to put her head down to try to eat, even if it's just _looking_ for food that isn't there. I attribute most of this to being young and growing since she ALWAYS has food on the mind but, my question is this: Would it be wrong of me to use the overcheck? I've found it nearly impossible to get her to lift her head up from the ground driving position (behind her).


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

I hate over checks. I never use them unless I have to. They can be dangrous at times. There is a great litttle product that prevents her from putting her head down that does not involve the over check. It's for horses that like to eat all the time. Anti-Grazing Device | Dover Saddlery

If you have to you can use the over check but I have seen horses got over backwards with it. Not a cool thing. If you plan on showing to, you dont want her getting use to have the over check as you cant use it.


----------



## wildfilly (Jan 6, 2013)

There is no problem with using an overcheck on a filly. If it is loose enough to get her head atleast to her knees to start,but this can leave it flapping. An easier way is to tie your sides of the bit up to the harness itself kind of like side reins staft with both sides then eventually one side and she will become more responsive to your hand on the other side . Eventually you can take them away, but you must use something or she will be teaching herself to pull your reins away! I've done this with babies and retrained adults for years! Good luck and have fun sounds like she is doing amazing!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

When you say light in the bridle I am curious as to if you have steady contact? Which you should and you should be able to keep your horse from eating with proper contact. I am wondering if your reins are too loose and that is why she is getting her head down. Hold a 16 oz drink. That is ideally how much contact you should strive for. 1 pound.
I would stand for a long while and when she tries to eat I would say head up and pop her on her side with the whip. I do this with a looser rein and in lush tempting grass. She should learn in a mtter of a pop or to that she is not to go to eat.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

churumbeque 

you're probably spot on. This is her first solid week of actual training to ground driving with a bit. Not sure if this matters, but, for informational purposes she's in a loose ring snaffle and closed bridle. I probably am not using the _correct_ amount of steady contact with her. Thanks for the info about the 16oz/1lb. I have been much lighter on her mouth, tbh... I've been working with her to turn on very subtle reining cues which might contribute to my lack of proper contact. I will defiantly get on fixing that thank you very much for pointing that out.

I may have to do the side reins idea suggested above. That's a great idea if the above doesn't work... She's the type of horse who I'll be having a conversation with the barn owner and despite me having worked with her on this before and as she begins reaching for the ground yanking her head back up right when she gets the idea, she still will try for 20 minutes... LOL... 

Thanks guys so much for the constructive and honest responses they mean a lot to me and my filly.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

keep in mind when you cue her to turn 1 direction you still need to keep pressure on the outside rien.it is kind of like riding a bike . keep that in mind how your hands turn like with handle bars
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

churumbeque

yet again a very wonderful and appreciated tip. I'm very thankful you pointed that out to me. I'm just moving out of running the reins around her body to aid her in her turn and am going to be moving on to direct reining and will defiantly keep what you've said in the forefront. 
thanks so much


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing*

keep a contact on the rain and keep your horse going foward the other thing is to longline (rein) in the school and paddock in circles as the out side rein goes behind the horses quaters and the horse uses its own weight and you can long rein with one thinger with very little contact and 
the horse is light on the mouth in walk trot and canter and its great way for your self and your horse to enjoy lessons with each other.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

michaelvanessa

I've been giving her too much slack in the rein. I've been working with her in an outdoor arena next to her paddock. 
Thanks ya'll. I am really excited about and enjoying the time I've gotten to spend with my filly and am so thankful you all are extremely nice and willing share your many years of experience. I think my filly has enjoyed it to, she walks very willingly on command even and always tries very hard to give me what I ask for. Even if she has no idea what it is she gives it her all. She even get frustrated when she doesn't get it and is having troubles figuring out exactly what I want from her. I hope to be able to enjoy many hours on the trail with her.

I've been setting up little obstacles in the arena like cones and stuff to walk through and around to work on her reining and she's doing it so well considering she has to deal with me doing it wrong. 

thanks again guys,
can't tell you how much I appreciate it

Ashley


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks all!

I borrowed side reins from my BO and used them on her today and she did perfect.
She did so well that when I was taking off her harness and bridle even after I took off her bridle and side reins she stood perfectly still while I took everything else off with a giant round bale within reaching distance and grass feed all over the ground. 

again thanks to all who responded!!! !!!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*long lineing*

hiya your doing fine dont critisise your self at all your both doing well try not to have your side reins to tite as she mite overbend and it sounds like you are both haveing fun learning about each other and forgeing a partnership with your mare keep it up and i wish happy driveing to both of you keep a little contact through the reins and like your doing use your voice and back it up sometimes with a light contact with the rein.
as a teacher dont forget toreward her for her work as that will go a long way and youll get a real honest horse.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks michaelvanessa!

I used the side reins for one lesson and she has since got the point she's such a fast learner! Now when she puts her head down I just remind her and she puts her head back up. I only tightened them to their first hole when I was using them and they were horse sized (she's pony sized currently) so she could have easily gotten her head to her knees. Either way she was not fazed by it at all and has become very obedient about not eating with the bit in her mouth. I've also gotten a rubber bit coming in the mail it's a similar bit I currently use (O-ring snaffle) now except it's a half cheek rubber snaffle so I hope that helps us a little bit. She's very responsive but, I feel she would have a better way of going in something a little more mild. Also, it's been so cold here that rubber might be kinder than an metal ice cub bit. LOL.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing*

that sounds good i often put the steel bit in my hand and warm it up first to take the chill off of the steel she sounds like she is a great little mare.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

michaelvanessa 
That's what I've been doing as well. LOL, even heard about special bit socks to keep your bits warm. She's great! so smart, willing, and has a major personality. I bought her sight unseen but, it was a bond at first sight. Before I bought her I asked her breeder for some pictures, I saw this little awkward uneven woolie filly with some serious 'tude in her eyes. I immediately knew what her personality was going to be like even though I'd never even met her. When I went to pick her up from a couple states over, I couldn't believe what a few months of growing had done to her, she looked stunning and her personality was exactly how I somehow knew it was going to be in every way. It was like we met before as crazy as it sounds, LOL. I've had more than a few horses and never once have I bonded so closely to one before in such a relatively short period of time.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*bonding*

some times its like that you just know it seems like da jar voue or a special child i think thats the best words as with the things you do as well on warming the bit in the hand it seems two minds thinking as one lol may i wish you a good day with your fillly all the best.


----------

